# Asian Rhinoplasty in the U.S?



## kayart0803

Hey guys! I am considering revision rhinoplasty and notice there are tons of threads here that are for Asia-based clinics.. I am wondering if anyone has any experience with a US-based doctor for rhinoplasty instead? I was considering going to KR at one point but I'm just kind of keeping my options open at the moment.
After researching all the popular clinics in KR, I keep seeing mixed reviews for each clinic.. which is fine.. because if a clinic is so popular, they are bound to have a customer unhappy with the results.. but if that is the case, I'd rather take my chance here in the U.S because I live here, might be easier access if I do need to "complain" (hoping I don't have to, obv..). 

Soo.. anyone have any experiences? Would love to hear!!


----------



## amyknows

I'd also love to know.

@kayart0803 have you taken the plunge yet? I'm thinking Dr Yoo but also looking into Korea for NOPlant rhinoplasty.


----------



## lemmehearusaywayo

imo there is nowhere else in the world besides korea (if ur asian) to do it. they have experience you couldn't find anywhere else, think about it like this. if ur asian ud prob trust an asian to cut ur hair and give u hair advice. except obvi plastic surgery a lot more complicated but same principle


----------



## Kc_134

Unfortunately there's not many surgeons who are talented to shape the asian nose... Nose reshaping is already a hard thing to do as it is but dealing with eastern asian bone structure is proven to be difficult aesthetically and anatomically. At first I considered Dr. Yoo in Beverly hills, Dr. Eugene Kim in California (I think Irvine?), Dr. Peter Lee at Wave, and Dr. David Lee in Beverly Hills but the more I looked at their work it's just slightly off, leaning towards the caucasian side. However I DO like Dr. Kassir's work in New York. He has a huge variety of patients with different ethnicities and I really like his asian work. But because he's based in new york and he's so popular I think his price is going to be outrageous.


----------



## caliRoll

Dr. Yoo's work is not natural looking too me.  The tips always look too projected and upturned, the bridge too tall, and overall looks like obvious surgery on his asian patients.  I think in terms of technical ability he is very good, but I just don't think his aesthetic looks natural.    The only surgeon in California who does somewhat natural looking asian rhino is Charles E Lee, but he has had some very negative reviews.  And I also believe K Couture had a disastrous rhino with him years ago that was corrected by Dr. Park at Dream.


----------



## kayart0803

amyknows said:


> I'd also love to know.
> 
> @kayart0803 have you taken the plunge yet? I'm thinking Dr Yoo but also looking into Korea for NOPlant rhinoplasty.


Unfortunately, I have not come across a doctor I found in the U.S.
Although, I DID just get my revision eyelid surgery 2 weeks ago in CA! However, nose surgery is a bit more complicated and I think as much as I would prefer to do nose here, I may have to travel to KR for it.. I've narrowed it down to GNG, Marble, and View. Never heard of NOPlant.



Kc_134 said:


> Unfortunately there's not many surgeons who are talented to shape the asian nose... Nose reshaping is already a hard thing to do as it is but dealing with eastern asian bone structure is proven to be difficult aesthetically and anatomically. At first I considered Dr. Yoo in Beverly hills, Dr. Eugene Kim in California (I think Irvine?), Dr. Peter Lee at Wave, and Dr. David Lee in Beverly Hills but the more I looked at their work it's just slightly off, leaning towards the caucasian side. However I DO like Dr. Kassir's work in New York. He has a huge variety of patients with different ethnicities and I really like his asian work. But because he's based in new york and he's so popular I think his price is going to be outrageous.


Yeah, Dr. Yoo is RIDICULOUSLY pricey. $17k for a nose job?!! I am sorry but there is NO way in hell I would pay for that.. I'd rather live with my current nose. I just think that is stupid money you're paying for a nose that has the same result from another skilled doctor but more than twice the cost.
And interesting, I came across Dr. Kassir's work before (I'm actually based in NYC) and while I really like his work, I kind of shy'd away because he wasn't asian lol. I should take a look at him again.. maybe go in for a consult..


----------



## naturallook

I am also looking for a Dr in the US (LA or NYC) . I need a revision. I got my primary in korea at gng last year and hate my nose. while I would prefer to go to Korea for my revision (due to skill, experience, and cost of surgeons) I just don't have the time to travel all the way there again anytime soon and searching for a right place to go in korea can get so overwhelming. Although I do have a place in mind if I do go to Korea, the convenience of having the surgery in the US just works for my situation. But the cost discrepancies between Korea and the US are enormous though! Sigh... 

Really hoping more ppl post that had positive experiences in the US with a more natural looking nose.


----------



## kayart0803

naturallook said:


> I am also looking for a Dr in the US (LA or NYC) . I need a revision. I got my primary in korea at gng last year and hate my nose. while I would prefer to go to Korea for my revision (due to skill, experience, and cost of surgeons) I just don't have the time to travel all the way there again anytime soon and searching for a right place to go in korea can get so overwhelming. Although I do have a place in mind if I do go to Korea, the convenience of having the surgery in the US just works for my situation. But the cost discrepancies between Korea and the US are enormous though! Sigh...
> 
> Really hoping more ppl post that had positive experiences in the US with a more natural looking nose.


Interesting! GNG was actually quite high on my list..  may I ask why you don't like your nose at GNG?


----------



## Kc_134

kayart0803 said:


> Unfortunately, I have not come across a doctor I found in the U.S.
> Although, I DID just get my revision eyelid surgery 2 weeks ago in CA! However, nose surgery is a bit more complicated and I think as much as I would prefer to do nose here, I may have to travel to KR for it.. I've narrowed it down to GNG, Marble, and View. Never heard of NOPlant.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Dr. Yoo is RIDICULOUSLY pricey. $17k for a nose job?!! I am sorry but there is NO way in hell I would pay for that.. I'd rather live with my current nose. I just think that is stupid money you're paying for a nose that has the same result from another skilled doctor but more than twice the cost.
> And interesting, I came across Dr. Kassir's work before (I'm actually based in NYC) and while I really like his work, I kind of shy'd away because he wasn't asian lol. I should take a look at him again.. maybe go in for a consult..



I emailed his office about two weeks ago looking for an online consult but I think they're so busy they haven't been able to respond  But definitely try! I think he's one of the go-to surgeons for a lot of instagrammers and celebs too. If you do let me know how the consultation goes as well as what price he quoted you!


----------



## caliRoll

I keep looking for a more natural result from Dr. Yoo but all of them look "done" to me.  Some are better than others, but all have a "surgical" look to them.  The tips are too upturned and "piggy" looking for me.  I think everyone wants to look like a Kpop star, but that kind of nose looks so unnatural in real life.


----------



## Ashly117

I'm an Asian with Caucasian features (guess which Asian I am lol )

I found Dr Grigoryants to be awesome. I went with him. For purely Asian noses, I like Charles S Lee. He's different from Charles E Lee.


----------



## Nochu

Hi @kayart0803 I went with a US doctor for rhinnoplasty and, unfortunately, I only have a bad experience to share. I had primary rhino with Dr Sajjadian in California. He does have a good gallery of work generally but there was no Asian B&As, that was my mistake for choosing someone with limited Asian clientele. Aftercare was nonexistent, surgery was expensive and difficult (I was rushed out of the clinic still vomiting, barely conscious, and bleeding from my head), and post-op the changes were minimal. To make matters worse, 5 years later, my nose is now “severely deviated” (says all the ent doctors I’ve consulted with), my breathing is worst than before, and the tip has lost its shape, becoming droopy and wide as before surgery. 

If you were do it in the US, my advice would be that you make sure you see A LOT of b&a photos representing your ethnic group by that doctor, at least a dozen, because skill with one group of noses does not equal skill with another group. Also keep in mind the aftercare and professionalism will not be as client-centric as you’d find in Asia.

I too would like to hear from you, @naturallook , about why you didn’t like your GNG work! They are a hospital I’m considering for my revision.


----------



## kayart0803

Kc_134 said:


> I emailed his office about two weeks ago looking for an online consult but I think they're so busy they haven't been able to respond  But definitely try! I think he's one of the go-to surgeons for a lot of instagrammers and celebs too. If you do let me know how the consultation goes as well as what price he quoted you!


Actually you know what.. he's comparable to Dr. Yoo's prices LOL http://rhinoplastyexpertny.com/rhinoplasty-cost



Ashly117 said:


> I'm an Asian with Caucasian features (guess which Asian I am lol )
> 
> I found Dr Grigoryants to be awesome. I went with him. For purely Asian noses, I like Charles S Lee. He's different from Charles E Lee.


Filipino? 



Nochu said:


> Hi @kayart0803 I went with a US doctor for rhinnoplasty and, unfortunately, I only have a bad experience to share. I had primary rhino with Dr Sajjadian in California. He does have a good gallery of work generally but there was no Asian B&As, that was my mistake for choosing someone with limited Asian clientele. Aftercare was nonexistent, surgery was expensive and difficult (I was rushed out of the clinic still vomiting, barely conscious, and bleeding from my head), and post-op the changes were minimal. To make matters worse, 5 years later, my nose is now “severely deviated” (says all the ent doctors I’ve consulted with), my breathing is worst than before, and the tip has lost its shape, becoming droopy and wide as before surgery.
> 
> If you were do it in the US, my advice would be that you make sure you see A LOT of b&a photos representing your ethnic group by that doctor, at least a dozen, because skill with one group of noses does not equal skill with another group. Also keep in mind the aftercare and professionalism will not be as client-centric as you’d find in Asia.
> 
> I too would like to hear from you, @naturallook , about why you didn’t like your GNG work! They are a hospital I’m considering for my revision.


Are you Asian yourself? Why did you originally go with him?
And yeah.. after care here is insanely limited lol. I remember I was on my way home after my BA right after surgery, still kinda high as a kite lol. And as for my eyelid surgery, i was out within 2.5 hours. Crazy how there is barely any after care here.


----------



## caliRoll

I would stay FAR away from Dr. G.   If you carefully scrutinize his RS reviews and filter for the negative ones, they are very damning.  I have read about people having terrible complications with him.   Do not go to him if you are Asian because he specializes mostly in Middle Eastern nose.


----------



## Ashly117

^Yeah  haha I have a middle eastern nose. I had mine done with Dr G and I love my results. He himself agrees that he's not good with Asian noses. So yeah, I don't recommend him for Asians...unless you're like Asian Indian


----------



## Nochu

kayart0803 said:


> Are you Asian yourself? Why did you originally go with him?
> And yeah.. after care here is insanely limited lol. I remember I was on my way home after my BA right after surgery, still kinda high as a kite lol. And as for my eyelid surgery, i was out within 2.5 hours. Crazy how there is barely any after care here.



Yes, I’m southeast asian. I chose him because he had a large amount of positive reviews on Real Self, and he demonstrated good general knowledge about the nose’s anatomy. It was my first surgery and I was very impulsive and easily impressed too. 

LOL. You are spot on with the experience of being wheeled out while high as a kite. I didn’t even know such diverse aftercare options existed until after I started researching Korean clinics.


----------



## Kc_134

kayart0803 said:


> Actually you know what.. he's comparable to Dr. Yoo's prices LOL http://rhinoplastyexpertny.com/rhinoplasty-cost
> 
> Well.. there goes my interest in his work! Haha can't afford that!


----------



## threewhitefeathers

I sent an inquiry for revision rhino with Dr. Yoo's office and the price I was quoted was $20,000. And that's a starting price.


----------



## kayart0803

threewhitefeathers said:


> I sent an inquiry for revision rhino with Dr. Yoo's office and the price I was quoted was $20,000. And that's a starting price.


WTF insane. TBH I don't even think his noses are THAT great?? Shiit.

If anyone else has any other recommendations, please suggest. Kinda running out of hope for a US Based rhinoplasty doctor.. :/


----------



## Ashly117

^ I think I mentioned this before, but have you tried Charles S Lee in Beverly Hills? He specializes in Asian related surgery and definitely has done quite a bit of nose.

Ask him for more pics during consultation.


----------



## caliRoll

Between Dr. Yoo and Dr. Charles Lee, I think Lee has much more natural looking noses.  That said, most of his posted results are of PRIMARY rhinos.   I have not seen any revisions from him that are convincing.   I think if you are doing your first rhino, he may be okay, but I am not convinced he can do a complex revision.    Plus, KCouture mentioned that she had a disastrous rhino with him years ago so that makes me concerned.   I've been following him for some time and he has a reputation of relentlessly taking legal action against people who spoke out about their bad results.  That also makes me very concerned, because he doesn't seem to care much about you after the check is cleared from my research.


----------



## Ashly117

^Ah that sucks . I had my procedure with him and it went very well. Are you sure it's Charles S Lee and not Charles K Lee from SF? I know people have been confused with those two.
But yeah anyway, I cannot vouch for his revision as I have no idea about that.

For revision, I can think of Dr Sam Most from Stanford. He is actually great at noses in general. He could maybe help out.

If all else fails, I'd still pick Dr Yoo since he was trained under Paul Nassif...who could pretty much solve all problems. You could go to Nassif himself. But I hear he's expensive af. Like he could charge you 30 grand USD for a rhino revision or something like that.


----------



## caliRoll

Ashly117 said:


> ^Ah that sucks . I had my procedure with him and it went very well. Are you sure it's Charles S Lee and not Charles K Lee from SF? I know people have been confused with those two.
> But yeah anyway, I cannot vouch for his revision as I have no idea about that.
> 
> For revision, I can think of Dr Sam Most from Stanford. He is actually great at noses in general. He could maybe help out.
> 
> If all else fails, I'd still pick Dr Yoo since he was trained under Paul Nassif...who could pretty much solve all problems. You could go to Nassif himself. But I hear he's expensive af. Like he could charge you 30 grand USD for a rhino revision or something like that.



It sucks because I think Yoo has better technical ability, but bad sense of aesthetics.  I like the recent stuff by Charles S Lee, but he has questionable / highly inconsistent technique AND a horrible reputation of hounding patients legally.  I've seen some okay results by Dr. Kassir in NYC.     I reached out to Yoo's office a few months back and they also quoted me $20K for a rib revision.   Maybe finding a trusted surgeon with a good grasp of Asian aesthetics in the US is just a pipe dream.  Sigh...


----------



## Ashly117

^ Seriously, try Dr Sam Most. Just give it a shot. He's also affordable and not crazy expensive.

There's also Dr Chase Lay in San Jose. He's very famous for Asian specific surgery. He's got some solid asian rhinoplasty results and he's affordable imo:
https://chaselaymd.com/before-after-gallery-san-jose/rhinoplasty-for-the-asian-nose/


----------



## caliRoll

I've followed Chase Lay's work for a while and he has the same 4 pictures up on his website for the last few years.  I remain skeptical of his work because he has very very few examples online, either on his website or even on instagram.


----------



## Ashly117

Yeah not so sure then. Sam Most is known here as a gifted rhino doctor, but idk about Asian noses. He could be another Grigoryants (who is an awesome rhino Dr btw...but not for Asian rhino lol).

Have you tried consulting with Chase Lay and find out if he has like a binder of noses he's done that he hasn't released to the public?


----------



## caliRoll

I don't think he is either.  I didn't see a single asian patient in his gallery.  East Asian (Chinese, Korean, Viet) noses are very specific and frankly I don't really trust any Western doctor who is not Asian to understand Asian beauty.


----------



## Ashly117

I see what you mean...I personally hate this Doctor, but whatever. Have you looked at Dr David Kim in SF? He's Korean and he's good with rhino.


----------



## caliRoll

What don't you like about Dr. David Kim?   Yes I've looked into him as well.   He did a pretty amazing revision on this Latino guy on RS.  It was pretty incredible.   But he is super expensive as well.  

To be fair though his aesthetic is pretty good.  He doesn't do fake looking noses like Dr. Don Yoo.  If only he wasn't so darn expensive...


----------



## Ashly117

caliRoll said:


> What don't you like about Dr. David Kim?   Yes I've looked into him as well.   He did a pretty amazing revision on this Latino guy on RS.  It was pretty incredible.   But he is super expensive as well.
> 
> To be fair though his aesthetic is pretty good.  He doesn't do fake looking noses like Dr. Don Yoo.  If only he wasn't so darn expensive...



Yeah...I consulted with him and honestly I think he's got a jerkoff personality. And he's super expensive. Also I actually don't like his aesthetics. My taste is different from others so I understand the difference in opinion. He's not as expensive as Dr Yoo but yeah he quoted me like 14,000 USD for primary non rib/non ear cartilage surgery.


----------



## kayart0803

Geez, who knew it would be so hard to find a good Asian doctor that specialize in rhino? I'm also even skeptical about the ones in KR based on so many fake, promoter reviews here..


----------



## caliRoll

Anyone here with experiences with Dr. John Hilinski in San Diego?


----------



## DanaLana

Ashly117 said:


> ^Ah that sucks . I had my procedure with him and it went very well. Are you sure it's Charles S Lee and not Charles K Lee from SF? I know people have been confused with those two.
> But yeah anyway, I cannot vouch for his revision as I have no idea about that.
> 
> For revision, I can think of Dr Sam Most from Stanford. He is actually great at noses in general. He could maybe help out.
> 
> If all else fails, I'd still pick Dr Yoo since he was trained under Paul Nassif...who could pretty much solve all problems. You could go to Nassif himself. But I hear he's expensive af. Like he could charge you 30 grand USD for a rhino revision or something like that.


 
Earlier you said you had your nose done with Dr. Grigoryant with good results and now I believe you're saying its with Dr. Charles S Lee? Not sure if I got this wrong can you please clarify..


----------



## Ashly117

^Rhino with Dr G, and right zygoma reduction with Dr Charles Lee


----------



## DanaLana

Ashly117 said:


> ^Rhino with Dr G, and right zygoma reduction with Dr Charles Lee


 Okay ^^


----------



## DanaLana

Ashly117 said:


> ^Yeah  haha I have a middle eastern nose. I had mine done with Dr G and I love my results. He himself agrees that he's not good with Asian noses. So yeah, I don't recommend him for Asians...unless you're like Asian Indian


----------



## Hautelady

Don't know how legit this magazine is but it lists the best PS for every body part (nose, breast, facelift, etc,  even cankles) :

https://www.wmagazine.com/story/best-plastic-surgeons

Has anyone actually tried David Kim of SF? Or Dr Chia Chi Kao of Santa Monica for this Pony tail FL?


----------



## jackie100

I'm searching as well and in the LA area. Out of everyone's work I aesthetically I like Dr Yoo's work best. Dr Charles S Lee was too natural for me. The noses from the Asian gallery still look bulbous, wide and ethnic but "less so". I like the nose to look more "caucasian"...  Dr Yoo did a nose job on a Filipino girl on Youtube that made her look almost Latina afterwards and I am looking for that drastic result. A lot of the before and afters from other doctors look too natural and the nose still looks slightly bulbous afterwards...
I like this case he did:
The first girl here went from very average to knockout after her nose job imo but I think her nostrils are still kind of big in the after. I would want it even smaller...



I also like the work he did on this patient but personally I would want the tip to be even more refined in the "after".



However he is super expensive and the price is not right.. doesn't mean I would rule it out but it's just so high. Dr Ghavami is another one who's work I think is great but not so much on Asian bulbous noses...

One of the best nose jobs I've seen was on Jocelyn Cano (she's Latin) but it took her more than one surgery to get there.. her first nose job was by Dr Ghavami...  there's a video of her before and after on Ghavami's Youtube but the result was too natural for her.. so she got it done afterwards (don't know who her subsequent doctor were) but it looks AMAZING now... she completely transformed herself and looks nothing like she used to (recent photos on her IG) but 10x better imo...

Travelling out of the country is not an option for me; I want to get it done here. The results I am looking for is more akin to the drastic results you'll see in S Korea where they transform someone... not looking for a smaller and refined bulbous nose (which many of the doctor's here do).

Is there any other rhinoplasty in the L.A area that are on par with S Korean plastic surgeons... the ones that perform magic on the K-Drama stars and give them that super "mixed" look?

I think I've looked at pretty much before and afters of all the well known plastic surgeons in the LA and haven't seen any that completely wowed me in terms of aesthetics.


----------



## caliRoll

Well I guess it's all a matter of personal preference, but honestly I hate Yoo's aesthetic.   Just speaking for myself, I find his noses way too tall, over-projected, and fake looking.   I actually find Charles S. Lee's aesthetic more in line with my own aesthetic, which is more natural but still noticeable.  Kind of like "is it surgery or not."


----------



## Sushibunny

Have you guys heard of Dr *Goretti Ho Taghva, from CA US
www.realself.com/find/California/Newport-Beach/Plastic-Surgeon/Goretti-Taghva*
She seems to be very experienced with asian clients. And her nose jobs looks more on the natruel side.
Her eye lid surgery looks damn good Im considering going to her instead of going to korea for it *_*


----------



## jackie100

I actually like this one that Dr Charles Lee did...  I like how it's not bulbous afterwards... looks like she is wearing contour afterwards tho... but the after is much better...







one some of the other one it looked too natural and still kind of bulbous but I don't know if that's the way the patient wanted it...   For example.. in this one it still looks very big to me in the after photo... i wouldn't want to get a nose job and still have it looking this big after...


----------



## GlitterOcean

Has anyone had a nose job with Dr Yoo?


----------



## christinamas

I'm Asian and wanted to go with Dr. Yoo, but he charges $20k ish with $500 consultations (i believe). I went with dr. grigoryant instead bc i loved his before and afters on real self, side profile was a huge thing for me bc i had a hump. he charged me $10k and i love my nose. 

i do wish my nose was a tiny bit slimmer at the top for frontal profile but that's just me being super picky. i actually checked real self lately and saw some negative reviews for dr. g. yikes!

if money wasn't an issue i would've went with dr yoo initially though!


----------



## miyumi

GlitterOcean said:


> Has anyone had a nose job with Dr Yoo?


I did.  Back four or five years ago when his price was 16k.   It looks better than before but only at certain angles.  Like from selfie angle it looks fine, but very weird at other angles. A Korean consultant here bashed on my nose and Dr. Yoo lol.  They called him still amateur compared to Korean surgeons because his noses are overprojected and fake looking.

Also, it took an entire year for my nose to stop looking huge after surgery, which I thought was normal but found out that it's probably because something went wrong..  There was no aftercare from Dr. Yoo aside from him inspecting it.  In fact, when I went in afterwards telling him how awkward the new nose fit with the forehead bridge, he said it was not his fault and my forehead is just like that.  Uhhh, on their website it advertises that they try to create balance and harmony with existing features.     I really wish I had my primary rhinoplasty in Korea.. it's a lot more complicated to do a revision given that there's scarring.


----------



## kayart0803

Sushibunny said:


> Have you guys heard of Dr *Goretti Ho Taghva, from CA US
> www.realself.com/find/California/Newport-Beach/Plastic-Surgeon/Goretti-Taghva*
> She seems to be very experienced with asian clients. And her nose jobs looks more on the natruel side.
> Her eye lid surgery looks damn good Im considering going to her instead of going to korea for it *_*


i wouldn't recommend her.. my eyes came out very uneven even after going with ur twice for a revision


----------



## caliRoll

christinamas said:


> I'm Asian and wanted to go with Dr. Yoo, but he charges $20k ish with $500 consultations (i believe). I went with dr. grigoryant instead bc i loved his before and afters on real self, side profile was a huge thing for me bc i had a hump. he charged me $10k and i love my nose.
> 
> i do wish my nose was a tiny bit slimmer at the top for frontal profile but that's just me being super picky. i actually checked real self lately and saw some negative reviews for dr. g. yikes!
> 
> if money wasn't an issue i would've went with dr yoo initially though!



Are you East Asian or South Asian / Indian / Pakistani?    I ask this because Grigoryants has stated before that he prefers not to work on East Asian noses because that's not his specialty.   Also, if you dig deep into  Realself, there are TONS of horrible reviews of Grigoryants.  Anyone interested with him should proceed with caution, especially if you are East Asian  

I'm glad yours worked out though.


----------



## caliRoll

miyumi said:


> I did.  Back four or five years ago when his price was 16k.   It looks better than before but only at certain angles.  Like from selfie angle it looks fine, but very weird at other angles. A Korean consultant here bashed on my nose and Dr. Yoo lol.  They called him still amateur compared to Korean surgeons because his noses are overprojected and fake looking.
> 
> Also, it took an entire year for my nose to stop looking huge after surgery, which I thought was normal but found out that it's probably because something went wrong..  There was no aftercare from Dr. Yoo aside from him inspecting it.  In fact, when I went in afterwards telling him how awkward the new nose fit with the forehead bridge, he said it was not his fault and my forehead is just like that.  Uhhh, on their website it advertises that they try to create balance and harmony with existing features.     I really wish I had my primary rhinoplasty in Korea.. it's a lot more complicated to do a revision given that there's scarring.



Yeah, I agree.   His noses look ridiculous half the time.  I don't know what happened because when he first started out his noses looked tasteful and realistic.

I'm curious, which clinics bashed your results from Dr. Yoo?   Do you have your eyes set on any clinics in particular?


----------



## miyumi

caliRoll said:


> Yeah, I agree.   His noses look ridiculous half the time.  I don't know what happened because when he first started out his noses looked tasteful and realistic.
> 
> I'm curious, which clinics bashed your results from Dr. Yoo?   Do you have your eyes set on any clinics in particular?


I agree, I really liked his before and afters back a few years ago, but now some of his before and afters are starting to look fake and plastic-y.

I forgot which clinic it was (sorry, I contacted like 20 plus in Gangnam and I've gotten them all all mixed up ><).  But it was actually the consultant who made those comments.  After she saw a picture of my nose, she immediately said, "Oh my god, where did you get it done? Donald Yoo?"

Apparently they just had a client that was botched by him come in right before I did and they had to perform a revision on her, removed his cartilage implant completely.


----------



## LittleSparrow

GlitterOcean said:


> Has anyone had a nose job with Dr Yoo?


I had a revision rhinoplasty done by him a few months back. The nose looks fine from the profile view. before revision my nose was too close to my face and now there is a tip and it's projected to a normal height. However one side caved in, other side has sharp edges, nostrils are asymmetric and bridge is too high, 3/4th view looks kind of unnatural. I paid $19K for my revision, I wish I had gone to Dr Lucion Ion or Dr Sam most for consultations before I booked it with Dr Yoo. I know of 2 other women who I met in his office, they both are also not very happy with their results.


----------



## miyumi

LittleSparrow said:


> I had a revision rhinoplasty done by him a few months back. The nose looks fine from the profile view. before revision my nose was too close to my face and now there is a tip and it's projected to a normal height. However one side caved in, other side has sharp edges, nostrils are asymmetric and bridge is too high, 3/4th view looks kind of unnatural. I paid $19K for my revision, I wish I had gone to Dr Lucion Ion or Dr Sam most for consultations before I booked it with Dr Yoo. I know of 2 other women who I met in his office, they both are also not very happy with their results.


Oh my god, I am so sorry to hear that.   We really need to warn othersabout Dr. Yoo... I have no idea how he got so many good results on realself.com...


----------



## caliRoll

I'd say more than 50% of the reviews on Realself for Yoo are FAKE.   Zero pictures, and just one or two very short paragraphs about their "amazing" rhinoplasties.   Realself has become completely unreliable and profit driven.  They have allowed non-plastic surgeons to post on there for some time.  Now you have gynecologists who perform cosmetic procedures and are allowed to promote themselves on there.  Before it was strictly just licensed plastic surgeons and dermatologists.   Now it's a free for all.   Do not trust everything you read on there and trust your instincts.


----------



## LaTerre

kayart0803 said:


> i wouldn't recommend her.. my eyes came out very uneven even after going with ur twice for a revision



I thought you were happy with the revision you had with her? Did something change since then?


----------



## MariGold360

jackie100 said:


> I actually like this one that Dr Charles Lee did...  I like how it's not bulbous afterwards... looks like she is wearing contour afterwards tho... but the after is much better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one some of the other one it looked too natural and still kind of bulbous but I don't know if that's the way the patient wanted it...   For example.. in this one it still looks very big to me in the after photo... i wouldn't want to get a nose job and still have it looking this big after...


I agree, second set of photos her after looks still big and bulbous to me. I’ve read that Dr. Lee is more concerned on the profile changes not so much frontal. Most of his frontal views look the same or minimally changed. But if u look at the profile pics I can see the changes. For me, I want to look better front and side view.


----------



## pearl.lover

Did anyone get the surgery? Is that weird that someone gave me a rhinoplasty quote then said it's more for alar reduction then more again to use my own rib? It went from 16,000 to 19,000 then $25,000 to use my own rib.


----------



## Drose2022

WARNING WARNING! Do not go to Dr Edmund Kwan for rhinoplasty.


----------



## Secondkookie

Has anyone consulted with David W Kim in San Fran? Thinking of going to him for a revision and would like to heard some other opinions!


----------



## jbsusiw8

pearl.lover said:


> Did anyone get the surgery? Is that weird that someone gave me a rhinoplasty quote then said it's more for alar reduction then more again to use my own rib? It went from 16,000 to 19,000 then $25,000 to use my own rib.


is that the price you mentioned  $ 25,000 from dr. donald yoo? I plan to go to dr. donal yoo but scare of his high price. I would like to have consultation via skype with dr. donal yoo. does anyone know who is the best doctor in Korea for revision rhinoplasty.


----------



## remembermec0c0

LittleSparrow said:


> I had a revision rhinoplasty done by him a few months back. The nose looks fine from the profile view. before revision my nose was too close to my face and now there is a tip and it's projected to a normal height. However one side caved in, other side has sharp edges, nostrils are asymmetric and bridge is too high, 3/4th view looks kind of unnatural. I paid $19K for my revision, I wish I had gone to Dr Lucion Ion or Dr Sam most for consultations before I booked it with Dr Yoo. I know of 2 other women who I met in his office, they both are also not very happy with their results.



Eeek! I've been thinking about whether I should go to him instead of flying out to S. Korea. It's been a while so I'm not sure if you're still active on this forum, but have gotten another revision? Would love to connect with you. Sending you a DM!


----------



## ppvlm

Secondkookie said:


> Has anyone consulted with David W Kim in San Fran? Thinking of going to him for a revision and would like to heard some other opinions!



Interested in him as well... anyone consulted/had surgery with him?


----------



## ilovechicken

MariGold360 said:


> I agree, second set of photos her after looks still big and bulbous to me. I’ve read that Dr. Lee is more concerned on the profile changes not so much frontal. Most of his frontal views look the same or minimally changed. But if u look at the profile pics I can see the changes. For me, I want to look better front and side view.


Dr. Charles Lee made my nose look like garlic (thinned the bridge but made the bottom look fatter/rounder with extra cartilage). I had too much damage in my nostrils to do another surgery, so I went to Dr. Rivkin for artefill and bellafill injections to look normal again, but I would have rather had better rhinoplasty from the start because no amount of injections can fix how round my nose is at the bottom from the extra cartilage Dr. Lee put in.


----------



## aznmom

ilovechicken said:


> Dr. Charles Lee made my nose look like garlic (thinned the bridge but made the bottom look fatter/rounder with extra cartilage). I had too much damage in my nostrils to do another surgery, so I went to Dr. Rivkin for artefill and bellafill injections to look normal again, but I would have rather had better rhinoplasty from the start because no amount of injections can fix how round my nose is at the bottom from the extra cartilage Dr. Lee put in.


Oh man, I went to Dr Charles Lee too but this was back in 2017. I also have the same issues you mentioned. Where did he put the cartilage? I am so dumb. I didn’t even ask any questions.


----------



## ilovechicken

aznmom said:


> Oh man, I went to Dr Charles Lee too but this was back in 2017. I also have the same issues you mentioned. Where did he put the cartilage? I am so dumb. I didn’t even ask any questions.


He put a flat round piece at the base of my nose.  It was supposed to stop a silicone implant (for the bridge) from protruding through the tip of my nose but it ended up pushing the implant down and out from an incision he created inside one of my nostrils.  Pulled the implant out with tweezers but couldn’t remove the extra cartilage he put in at the tip.  Hence the flat skinny bridge at the top and bulbous base at the bottom.


----------



## aznmom

So I had a different experience and since it was my first time doing plastic surgery, I don’t know if it’s normal or not. We were doing rhino with rib. About a couple of weeks after rhino, I realize the rib was crooked. You can see it on the bridge and it was poking out. I went back into the office and he poked some tool up my nostril to straighten the rib. I currently have issues with my rhino. There is a part inside my nose that moves after I blow my nose or if I move it too hard. I have to move it back in place for it to stop hurting. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## missjenjenhere

ilovechicken said:


> Dr. Charles Lee made my nose look like garlic (thinned the bridge but made the bottom look fatter/rounder with extra cartilage). I had too much damage in my nostrils to do another surgery, so I went to Dr. Rivkin for artefill and bellafill injections to look normal again, but I would have rather had better rhinoplasty from the start because no amount of injections can fix how round my nose is at the bottom from the extra cartilage Dr. Lee put in.


I had a similar path and wound up with Rivkin.  I wish I hadn’t touched bellafill. Are you going to get yours removed?


----------



## zanela123

Dr. Donald YOO is too expensive and have heard many unhappy cases. Charles Lee- forget it. Terrible surgeon. Good marketing though


----------

